# Tutorial: VIA HD Audiotreiber + HD VDeck zum Laufen bringen



## Lambda_My_Rho (25. April 2018)

Ich hatte das Problem schon öfters, bei zwei "Clean Installs" von Windows 10 64bit.
Das Problem war, dass wenn man den netten Treiber installieren wollte hat das alles Geklappt, wollte man allerdings die Software Starten, kam nur die folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scheint so als ob das nicht geklappt hätte.
Anscheinend will es nicht erkennen dass ich 64 bit habe.

*Also die Lösung:*

Zuerst gehen wir auf die Webseite Unseres Mainboardherstellers und halten nach Audiotreibern Ausschau.
In meinem Fall wäre es GIGABYTE.
Wenn Vorhanden Laden wir die Version "11.1000b" herunter und entpacken die .Zip datei z.B. in einem Ordner Auf dem Desktop.


Als Nächstes Drücken wir *Windows-Taste und X*, dort erscheint dann dieses Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort Drücken wir auf den "Geräte Manager" und Gehen in die Kategorie *"Audio, Video und Gamecontroller"*
Dort Sollte ein "HD Audiogerät" oder ähnliches Stehen. Dieses dann Rechtsklicken und Auf *"Eigenschaften"* gehen und dann auf *"Treiber"*
Als muss man *"Gerät Deinstallieren"* wählen und bestätigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach Rebooten wir den PC und öffnen erneut den Gerätemanager.
Dort drücken wir dann auf *"nach Geänderter Hardware suchen"*, und unser VIA Soundchip sollte wieder erscheinen.
Nun gehen wir wieder auf *"Eigenschaften"* und danach auf *"Treiber"* und drücken stattdessen *"Treiber Aktualisieren"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort wählen wir *"Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Nächsten Fenster Drücken wir dann *"Durchsuchen"* und gehen in den Treiberordner den wir (im idealfall auf dem Desktop) entpackt haben.
Dort wählen wir dann zuerst den Ordner *"VIAHDAud"* dann in den Ordner *"Present"* und dann *"Drivers"* zuletzt wählen wir den Ordner *"HDWin1064"* aus und drücken auf OK.
Dann sollte der Treiber installiert werden. Anschließend rebooten wir den PC nochmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut Jetzt sollte schonmal der Treiber korrekt installiert sein, jetzt kümmern wir ums "VIA HD VDeck". Der aufmerksame Leser wird im ordner "Present" bestimmt den Unterordner "VDeck64" bemerkt haben. Diesen Ordner brauchen wir jetzt.
Zuerst gehen wir ins Installationsverzeichnis "HD VDeck", das sollte im idealfall *"C:\Programme (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\"* sein. Dann öffnen wir wieder den "VDeck64" Ordner in einem anderen Fenster und kopieren alle Dateien
(Strg + A dann Strg + C). Diese Fügen wir dann im anderen Fenster ein. Normalerweise werdet ihr nach Administratorrechten Gefragt. Diese einfach Bestätigen. Wenn wir gefragt werden ob wir dateien überschreiben wollen bestätigen wir das.

Anschließend starten wir die "VDeck.exe" und in der Infoleiste sollte das symbol erscheinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuletzt öffnen wir die "Widergabegeräte" und wählen unsere Lautsprecher aus.

* EUER VIA HD VDECK SOLLTE JETZT EINWANDFREI FUNKTIONIEREN GLÜCKWUNSCH! *

MFG
-LMR


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie Behalten.
Nachmachen auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2018)

Auf welche Audio-Hardware bezieht sich die Anleitung?


----------



## redlabour (28. März 2019)

Ich habe selten so einen schlechten Tipp gelesen. 

1. Wohin sollen denn die Dateien kopiert werden? Wo soll der neue Ordner denn hin? Das ist die essentiellste Information des ganzen die aber schlichtweg völlig fehlt. Aber siehe Punkt 2 + 3 - auch das ist sinnlos.

2. Das VIA Deck funktioniert problemlos unter Win10 64bit. Gut, vielleicht war das im April 18 noch nicht so. Aber die letzte Version von VIA ist immerhin von 2015.

3. Der einzig sinnvolle Tipp wäre es das HD Audiogerät zu deinstallieren und manuell den VIA Treiber aus dem *.zip Paket zu installieren - ABER.

Fazit: Das VIA Deck hat keinerlei sinnvolle Funktion die irgendwie die Funktionalität verbessern würde. Der VIA Treiber ist qualitativ überhaupt nicht vom HD Audiotreiber zu unterscheiden. 

Ergo: Vollkommen sinnloser Thread.


P.S: Nur zu Warnung für alle die noch ein Sockel 1155 Board mit VIA Chipsatz hegen und pflegen.


----------



## fbantle (16. Mai 2020)

Sehr gute Anleitung. Vielen Dank. 
Man benötigt das Deck um überhaupt das Mikrofon zu aktivieren. 
Auch wenn hier andere das anders sehen: Nur mit dieser Anleitung habe ich das Deck zum Laufen gebracht. Sie war sehr verständlich geschrieben. 
Vielen Dank!


----------

